# FR: quand bien même + temps



## Bill Kaulitz

Bonjour!
àpres les conjonctions comme : au cas où/quand bien même,etc.on peut utiliser le futur simple dans la proposition principale?
P.ex: Quand bien même tu me jurerais que c'est vrai,je ne te croirais pas.
Est-ce qu'on peut remplacer croirais par croirai pour exprimer sa certitude dans cette phrase?
Merci d'avance


----------



## besoul

Bill Kaulitz said:


> Quand bien même tu me jurerais que c'est vrai,je ne te croirais pas.



Bonjour.
Tu peux en effet remplacer croirais par croirai. Cependant il y'a une petite nuance:

1) "Quand bien même tu me jurerais que c'est vrai,je ne te *croirais* pas." montre que il y a quand même une petite chance pour que l'interlocuteur croit celui qui jure (emploi du conditionnel). Ainsi, si il force un  peu, et pour peu que l'autre soit influençable, il peut le convaincre.

2) "Quand bien même tu me jurerais que c'est vrai,je ne te *croirai* pas." montre que l'interlocuteur ne croira jamais celui qui jure: c'est sur et certain et ce à jamais. Dans cette situation, l'autre aura beau jurer, il n'arrivera jamais à "me" convaincre.

Voilà pour les explications...


----------



## Bill Kaulitz

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## gparguez

Je ne pense pas, non. 

Même si la phrase (initiale) est au conditionnel, la certitude se fait déjà fortement ressentir et je ne pense pas que ce soit correct de remplacer par du futur simple. Mais à confirmer...

En mettant à la troisième personne du singulier (pour plus de clareté) et au futur, ça donnerait: 

Quand bien même tu lui jurerais que c'est vrai, il ne te croira pas.

Et ça ne me semble pas grammaticalement correct. Mais à confirmer...


----------



## poorBear

gparguez said:


> Je ne pense pas, non.
> 
> Même si la phrase (initiale) est au conditionnel, la certitude se fait déjà fortement ressentir et je ne pense pas que ce soit correct de remplacer par du futur simple. Mais à confirmer...


 

Personnellement, je laisserais le conditionnel...


----------



## Bill Kaulitz

gparguez said:


> Je ne pense pas, non.
> 
> Même si la phrase (initiale) est au conditionnel, la certitude se fait déjà fortement ressentir et je ne pense pas que ce soit correct de remplacer par du futur simple. Mais à confirmer...
> 
> En mettant à la troisième personne du singulier (pour plus de clareté) et au futur, ça donnerait:
> 
> Quand bien même tu lui jurerais que c'est vrai, il ne te croira pas.
> 
> Et ça ne me semble pas grammaticalement correct. Mais à confirmer...


 Mais dans le conditionnel il n'y a pas de certitude que vous avez dit:Même si la phrase (initiale) est au conditionnel, la certitude se fait déjà fortement ressentir


----------



## gparguez

personnellement, si on me dit "quand bien même tu me jurerais que c'est vrai je ne te croirais pas", je comprendrais qu'il n'y a pas moyen de convaincre l'autre personne...
La "condition" qu'il faut considérer ici (pour justifier l'emploi du conditionnel) est je pense liée au fait que l'autre personne "jure que c'est vrai" ou non (l'utilisation de "quand bien même" montre qu'à l'instant où il est employé l'autre personne n'a pas encore juré...) et aucunement liée au degré de certitude de l'expression "je ne te croirais pas"

Je pense donc qu'il faut mettre le conditionnel ici de toute manière pour des raisons grammaticales (mais pour en être sûr, l'avis d'un prof de français par exemple serait bienvenu ici)
L'explication de Besoul est "jolie", mais je ne la croie absolument pas fondée.
Et c'est vrai, en y repensant de plus en plus, que ça sonne quand même mal au futur...

Si tu veux absolument utiliser le futur on peut dire, en n'utilisant pas "quand bien même" mais "même": 
"Même si tu me jures (présent) que c'est vrai je ne te croirai pas (futur)."
Et là ça sonne on ne peut plus certain!


----------



## besoul

> Je pense donc qu'il faut mettre le conditionnel ici de toute manière pour des raisons grammaticales (mais pour en être sûr, l'avis d'un prof de français par exemple serait bienvenu ici)
> L'explication de Besoul est "jolie", mais je ne la croie absolument pas fondée.
> Et c'est vrai, en y repensant de plus en plus, que ça sonne quand même mal au futur...



LOL. Comment décridibiliser mes explications ^^. Pourtant, j'en étais convaincu, mais plus vous vous enflammez dessus, plus j'ai un doute. Je suis totalement d'accord avec le "si+présent,futur", mais là on parle de quand bien même... Alors est-ce que ça suit la même règle?

Pour moi: on utilise le conditionnel pour marquer un manque de certitude/une éventualité/une hypothèse. Prenons un autre exemple qui va je pense résoudre le problème:

"Quand bien même tu m'ordonnerais de fuir, je ne ... (partir) jamais."

Alors? Partirais ou partirai?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Quand bien même_ + conditionnel = _Même si_ + imparfait → hypothèse irréelle

_Quand bien même_ + présent = _Même si_ + présent → hypothèse réelle

La première proposition est donc logiquement suivie d'un *conditionnel* alors que la seconde l'est normalement d'un présent ou d'un futur.

_Quand bien même les poules *auraient* des dents, elle ne *risqueraient* pas de tuer quelqu'un.

Quand bien même les poules *ont* des ailes, elle ne *savent* pas voler.
_


----------



## besoul

Merci Maître Capello.

Vous ne me contredirez donc pas si je dis: "Je ne partirai jamais, quand bien même tu me le demanderais"?

Et concernant mon premier post, est-il grammaticalement correct?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il est effectivement possible de mettre un futur après _quand bien même_ + conditionnel, mais ce n'est pas le cas le plus fréquent…


----------



## Bill Kaulitz

Merci a tous


----------



## Wozzeck

Je ne suis pas convaincu par certaines explications, car on a tendance à mélanger les notions de mode et de temps.

II est aussi vrai que les notions de temps et de mode ne sont pas des cloisons étanches. 


1) "Si tu jures que Dieu n'existe pas ... je ne te croirai pas"

Même si la subordonnée de condition est conjuguée à l'indicatif (mode de la certitude), le "si" introduit une notion de conditionnelle. Simplement on dira que l'on soupçonne fortement l'interlocuteur de ne pas croire en Dieu, voilà pourquoi on l'interpelle en choisissant l'indicatif Présent.

De façon mécanique, la principale doit suivre un mode compatible. Elle doit rester à l'indicatif, on peut se placer dans le futur puisque l'action principale prend conceptuellement place après l'action de la subordonnée de circonstance, mais on peut aussi adopter l'indicatif présent si on veut créer un effet d'urgence.


2) Quand bien même tu jurerais que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne te croirais pas.

- "que Dieu n'existe pas" => proposition subordonnée conjonctive jouant le rôle de complément d'objet direct.

On peut à mon sens rester à l'indicatif présent en adoptant un mode de diction (on s'imagine la personne disant "Non Dieu n'existe pas"), on pourrais aussi la formuler à l'indicatif imparfait en adoptant un mode récit, de même qiue l'on pourrait adopter le condtionnel présent mais à mon sens cela ajouterait du doute au doute de façon redondante

- "Quand bien même..." : Subordonnée de circonstance marquant l"opposition exprimée ici au conditionnel présent.

La subordonnée de circonstance étant au conditionnel présent et son action s'établissant avant la principale (par rapport à l'exemple précédent il n'est par forcément acquis que la personne  ne croit pas en Dieu, on se place dans le mode du doute), la principale ne peut se placer en mode indicatif futur qui correspondrait à une action certaine bien que futur (on dira certaine quant à son intention) mais dépendant d'un fait incertain... enchaînement illogique... 

La principale doit rester au conditionnel. Comme le conditionnel futur n'existe pas, on reste sur un temps compatible le présent du conditionnel et on se rend compte que les notions de temps et de mode fusionnent (le conditionnel semblant impliquer une notion de futur, en effet l'incertitude est plus souvent liée au futur, moins au passé), ce qui expliquerait l'absence de futur du conditionnel car implicite, mais la présence d'un conditionnel passé).


3) Donc en résumé pour moi :

"Quand bien même tu jurerais que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne te croirai pas".

 = quand bien même au conditionnel + Principal à l'indicatif Futur =  formulation illogique et erronée

La principale ne peut être qu'au conditionnel "croirais"


----------



## besoul

Bon je campe sur ma position, et je suis navré. Ce pour une raison toute simple: il suffit de retourner la phrase pour voir que les deux formulations sont possibles.

Exemple: Je ne partirai jamais. est correct OK? Donc on dira "je ne partirai jamais quand bien même tu me le demanderais".
A l'envers: Quand bien même tu me le demanderais=même si tu venais à me le demander, je ne partirais jamais (dans l'éventualité, je ne partirais jamais (conditionnel d'hypothèse)).

Donc je persiste et signe...


----------



## Wozzeck

besoul said:


> Bon je campe sur ma position, et je suis navré. Ce pour une raison toute simple: il suffit de retourner la phrase pour voir que les deux formulations sont possibles.
> 
> Exemple: Je ne partirai jamais. est correct OK? Donc on dira "je ne partirai jamais quand bien même tu me le demanderais".
> A l'envers: Quand bien même tu me le demanderais=même si tu venais à me le demander, je ne partirais jamais (dans l'éventualité, je ne partirais jamais (conditionnel d'hypothèse)).
> 
> Donc je persiste et signe...





Négatif : le fait d'inverser la graphie ne change rien.

La conjonction "quand bien même" introduit la subordonnée, dont l'action s'exécute dans tous les cas avant la principale du fait de la nature même de la conjonction, quel que soit l'ordre d'écriture de la principale et de la subordonnée.

L'action de la principale (partirai) est obligatoirement suspendue à l'action de la subordonnée (demander)

"Je ne partirais pas quand bien même tu me le demanderais"
"Quand bien même tu me le demanderais, je ne partirais pas"

=> Bonnet blanc / Blanc bonnet : aucune différence

Autrement ce sera :

Je ne partirai pas, même si tu me le demande
Même si tu me le demande, je ne partirai pas

La grammaire française peut s'apparenter parfois à des règles d'arithmétique, et c'est notamment le cas sur la concordance des temps. Il se crée un lien "logique" entre subordonnée et principale. 

La seule chose que je peux concéder, c'est qu'il n'est pas interdit de transcrire à l'écrit un langage vivant qui intègre ces contradictions.

Par exemple on pourrait imaginer :

Quand bien même tu me jurerais que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne te "croirai" pas

Les guillemets montrent que l'on transcrit la pensée du personnage qui commet l'erreur de penser à l'indicatf futur, erreur qui est sans aucun doute fréquente dans la pratique.

On pourrait imaginer mieux :

Quand bien même tu me jurerais que Dieu n'existe pas, je ne te "croiré" pas

La raison est la suivante : si la personne pense conditionnel, "Croirais" se prononcerait normalement avec un "è" (ouvert) voir en accentuant légèrement pour exprimer le doute, l'incertitude.

Si la personnage pense indicatif futur, il exprime une certitude. Pour marquer sa certitude et sa détermination il peut dans le langage parlé déformier le son en fermant le "é" (fermé = ce point ne prête pas à discussion)


Ceci étant, loin de moi l'idée de t'imposer quoique ce soit, je te laisse libre.


----------



## besoul

> Loin de moi l'idée de t'imposer quoique ce soit, je te laisse libre.



Je comprends bien... Mais à qui ai-je affaire? Un professeur de français ou "juste" une personne sûre d'elle? Parce que je veux vraiment une confirmation claire et précise, parce que ce point me trouble...


----------

